# Now or Wait?



## MMartinezEC (Jun 26, 2011)

I'll officially be moving to Mexicali October 1st with a roommate who is a Mexican citizen. Because the new immigration laws are due to go into effect possibly next month, or as late as November, I was just curious if I should start the process now, or just wait until I get word about the new laws going into effect? The only thing that concerns me is the last time I inquired at the local INM office, I was told I have to get the FMM and then come back and apply for the FM3. However, I've read that with the new laws, if you get an FMM -- or the new "visitante" visa -- that Tourists & Visitors will not be allowed to change their residency status to Residente Temporal or Residente Permanente while they are in Mexico, and must leave the country at the end of their 180 days, under the new law.

So I'm a little confused on what to do. Should I start the old process or wait for the new?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I would go ahead and do what you want to do. Nobody knows what's gonna happen.

Mexicali .... that's an easy trip to the border if that's what's necessary


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Ignore the rumors. Go ahead and enter on an FMM, then apply for your visa; no-inmigrante, which used to be FM3, will automatically become 'residente temporal' the next time you renew. Actually, doing it now may avoid some of the initial chaos that might occur as the new rules and procedures are implemented later in the fall.


----------

